# The New Orient Kano



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

The Orient Kano , the Japanese brands latest value packed diver .

https://wornandwound.com/first-look-at-the-orient-kano-the-japanese-brands-latest-value-packed-diver/


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tempting, especially with the bracelet :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks pretty good to me, Tazmo, and thanks for linking in to show it to us.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I wish this introduction had said what the bezel insert is made from? They look nice enough, but I will reserve judgement until I see one in the flesh - that's if they're sold here. The Mako was a rarity.


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

Saw these a couple of weeks ago and it looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Very tempting especially with that price tag.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

I just ordered myself the maroon dial kamasu, the other new Orient. it's a bit different and I am a sucker for a red watch.

Seriously considering picking up a Kano too, but it might be fractionally too big for my taste.












Caller. said:


> I wish this introduction had said what the bezel insert is made from? They look nice enough, but I will reserve judgement until I see one in the flesh - that's if they're sold here. The Mako was a rarity.


 It's metal, not ceramic.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Very nice . Compared to some other Orient divers , the Kamasu also have been upgraded with a sapphire crystal . Great choice :thumbsup:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Tazmo61 said:


> Very nice . Compared to some other Orient divers , the Kamasu also have been upgraded with a sapphire crystal . Great choice :thumbsup:


 Heh thanks - I suspect a few members will be rocking one or the other of these new Orients over the next few months; with the demise of the SKX the Orient line has the best budget Japanese divers still in production imo.

I was supposed to be saving up some cash for a hydroconquest but I'll just boosh that back a month, the new orient's have well and truly tickled my fancy!


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I like the Kamasu, however the different Orient naming strategy is weird in a global community. Orient USA named it 'Kamasu'. Orient International called it Mako III. Orient Japan only refer to it by the reference numbers. You would imagine there would be some sort of global strategy. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

A look at the Kamasu and the Kano , both very tempting .


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

weaselid said:


> I like the Kamasu, however the different Orient naming strategy is weird in a global community. Orient USA named it 'Kamasu'. Orient International called it Mako III. Orient Japan only refer to it by the reference numbers. You would imagine there would be some sort of global strategy. Sorry, rant over.


 Yeah, they're the exact same watch afaik so it's not like the j/k variants Seiko do either.

Would be interested to compare images with anybody who buys from Orient USA to confirm that - mine is coming from Asia.


----------



## kendodsworth (Aug 20, 2013)

Tazmo61 said:


> The Orient Kano , the Japanese brands latest value packed diver .
> https://wornandwound.com/first-look-at-the-orient-kano-the-japanese-brands-latest-value-packed-diver/


Is that one on the left black or a navy/dark blue?

I like it! If its black they should do a navy blue.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Not seen one in real life but supposed to be black, the bezel does look a bit blue/grey there.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Popped some (dreadful) pics of my kamasu up.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/129582-mon-29th-apr-wruw/&do=embed&comment=1377971&embedComment=1377971&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

I really like these, would probably have looked great with a green bezel as well. My only aesthetic problem is the Orient logo, its too big and too formal-looking for a diver IMO.


----------

